# Ontogenesis morelia viridis Yapen Island



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2011)

my viridis started about 4 weeks ago with ontogenesis (change colour) he/she was beautiful deep red just 3 weeks ago and I have made a sort of picture diary of the proces. he/she is nog 18 months old so needed to get the adult colouring 

so this is the original colour it was 4 weeks ago






a few days later





2 1/2 weeks ago





few days after that





10 days ago





7 days ago





4 days ago





2 days ago





yesterday





today





and this is the viv he/she is living in, all with real plants )


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful little snake! What were the parents like? I would love to get myself a red neonate sometime soon. Love the tank set-up as well, looks very nice


----------



## dale1988 (Oct 25, 2011)

so jealous


----------



## Leeloofluff (Oct 25, 2011)

Cracker snake, what an amazing snake! Is he missing an eye?


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2011)

tnx all
@rahni29, like biak's the Yapen Island are pretty feisty, very alert and quick to react. The parent's are with a good friend of mine who had bred the Yapen Island one 
@Leeloofluff, yes he/she is missing an eye from birth. but he feeds well, sheds well and is doing so good that I am glad my friend decided to give it to me instead of putting it down )


----------



## Leeloofluff (Oct 25, 2011)

Aw thats great to hear that it doesn't affect him, I wouldn't have imagined it would. And so glad he wasn't put down. He's gorgeous!!!!! You're very lucky


----------

